# Humminbird 899 not loading



## BuckeyeBassMan (Jun 8, 2004)

Having trouble with my fish finder not loading when starting up. It goes to this screen, then freezes. I have to disconnect power to turn it off, the buttons won't do anything.







Worked fine yesterday in the rain, I'm wondering if maybe it got water inside or on connections? Appreciate any help.


----------



## sbino18 (Oct 19, 2013)

My 859 would keep going through the start up screen and no buttons would work. Had to send it back to humminbird and they replaced motherboard.


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

First thing I would do is remove any and all Map and SD cards. Then double check your power -- make sure that you aren't dealing with a low battery.


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan (Jun 8, 2004)

Appreciate it guys. Google search turned up low battery as well. I'll try removing my sd cards.


----------



## BuckeyeBassMan (Jun 8, 2004)

Removing the sd cards seemed to do the trick. Then I restarted it with the cards, and it looked good. Battery meter on the boat shows that Its good. Will removing the cards be an ongoing quirk?


----------



## OldSchool (Oct 18, 2006)

BuckeyeBassMan said:


> Removing the sd cards seemed to do the trick. Then I restarted it with the cards, and it looked good. Battery meter on the boat shows that Its good. Will removing the cards be an ongoing quirk?


SD cards are always high on my list of suspects. Sometimes you bump one card when insert the 2nd on and don't notice that it came unseated. Sometimes SD cards have problems and need reformatted (or replaced). Then there are the contact strips on the card that can get dirty (never touch them with your fingers -- oil from your skin can cause corrosion).

Since HB units are designed to look for software Updates on the SD card at startup time, any sort of read error on the card will be a problem for the unit.


----------

